# "Cape Town" Coilmaster v2 building kit (full kit)



## wiesbang (22/7/16)

Any cape Town vendors?


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/7/16)

We have the V3 set. https://e-cig.co.za/product/coil-master-v3/

Not Cape Town based but we ship overnight.


----------



## wiesbang (22/7/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> We have the V3 set. https://e-cig.co.za/product/coil-master-v3/
> 
> Not Cape Town based but we ship overnight.


Hi

Not the coiling kit. The full kit


YeOldeOke said:


> We have the V3 set. https://e-cig.co.za/product/coil-master-v3/
> 
> Not Cape Town based but we ship overnight.


Hi

Not the coiling kit. The full kit, this one


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/7/16)

@wiesbang 

Apologies. We don't have the tool kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/7/16)

I think I've found what you're looking for. 

http://www.e-smoke.co.za/all-kits-accessories.html
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (25/7/16)

@wiesbang i found this for you http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78/page/8

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

